# And then it happened: Origen Little STYLED atty...lol



## zadiac

Was wondering if this was going to happen.....and then it did







https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10008099/5789000-origen-little-styled-rda-rebuilable-dripping

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

oh yes thanks @zadiac...been waiting for this


----------



## incredible_hullk

at that price can order 1 for each of my sqounkers


----------



## zadiac

incredible_hullk said:


> up to 15% off today code DEALS
> 
> They have the rose v3 styled rda for $20
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/5650101
> 
> View attachment 67161



lol.....would you mind not hijacking my thread?


----------



## incredible_hullk

sorry bud will delete and create a new one


----------



## incredible_hullk

@zadiac ...post deleted...sorry


----------



## zadiac

incredible_hullk said:


> @zadiac ...post deleted...sorry



Haha, it's not that bad mate, I just bumped you in the ribs a little (hence the "lol")


----------



## BumbleBee

Hmmm... That should go well with this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

ooooh...im like the dude in batman..."why so serious.." thats me...always serious hence i joke alot


----------



## zadiac

BumbleBee said:


> Hmmm... That should go well with this



Exactly and from what I can see, it looks exactly like the authentic. I'll order one just to check it out.


----------



## BumbleBee

zadiac said:


> Exactly and from what I can see, it looks exactly like the authentic. I'll order one just to check it out.


I'm very tempted to try this combo out... for science 

I've never squonked before, this looks like a very budget friendly way to try it out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Hmmm... That should go well with this


The Origen Little will not fit onto that Reo clone, being a high profile Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> The Origen Little will not fit onto that Reo clone, being a high profile Reo.


Bugger 

What is the inner diameter of that cup @Andre?


----------



## kimbo

zadiac said:


> Exactly and from what I can see, it looks exactly like the authentic. I'll order one just to check it out.


Hi @zadiac i did a comparison here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-clone-and-comparison.t14918/


----------



## zadiac

kimbo said:


> Hi @zadiac i did a comparison here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-clone-and-comparison.t14918/



I was talking about the Origen Little atty.


----------



## kimbo

zadiac said:


> I was talking about the Origen Little atty.


oops sorry, Sunday afternoon mode here


----------



## Blu_Marlin

BumbleBee said:


> Bugger
> 
> What is the inner diameter of that cup @Andre?


I`m sure you could shave off a few mm of the top like people use to do with the REO SP. You will then be able to fit the OL16 atty on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

whoohoo 2 OL16 and 1 rose done...but now wifey has cottoned on to fasttech and i see make up brushes, kids toys in cart...thats taking up my cargo space

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Blu_Marlin said:


> I`m sure you could shave off a few mm of the top like people use to do with the REO SP. You will then be able to fit the OL16 atty on.


Now it's starting to sound like work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

incredible_hullk said:


> whoohoo 2 OL16 and 1 rose done...but now wifey has cottoned on to fasttech and i see make up brushes, kids toys in cart...thats taking up my cargo space


 Can relate. My FT orders ended up having make up brushes, nail art and face masks in them. Let us know how the time lines are like. I see it says, ships in 3 business days.


----------



## incredible_hullk

will do @Blu_Marlin...btw has anyone been nailed for bringing more than 3 parcel in a year


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> Bugger
> 
> What is the inner diameter of that cup @Andre?


I think it is 15 mm. We should ask @Silver to check for us if the Origen Little fires on his high profile Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Could someone organise a group buy for this?.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Yes please

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> I think it is 15 mm. We should ask @Silver to check for us if the Origen Little fires on his high profile Reo.



Hi @Andre - I haven't set up the OL16 yet
But when I saw your message I went to check it out on the High Profile (old) Grand - which currently has my RM2 on it for tobaccoes.

Took off the RM2 and tried to screw in the OL16. Strangely it just keeps turning and doesn't screw in. As if the threads are not catching. It would appear to the naked eye (well my eye at least) that it should fit, but it seems like something is not fitting - maybe its just fractionally too wide to make contact in the cup.

Will check it out in more detail when I get round to it - but for now it looks like it won't work on the older high profile Grand.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> will do @Blu_Marlin...btw has anyone been nailed for bringing more than 3 parcel in a year



No issue for me... I do way more than 3 a year!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Sprint said:


> Could someone organise a group buy for this?.





rogue zombie said:


> Yes please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



It's Fasttech. The shipping is free and you won't get it cheaper by buying more. Just order it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@zadiac..they complaining abt sending clones via postnl or china post. select it anyway and then they write back and say they cant due to chinese law and offer you free dhl global mail....score!


----------



## zadiac

incredible_hullk said:


> @zadiac..they complaining abt sending clones via postnl or china post. select it anyway and then they write back and say they cant due to chinese law and offer you free dhl global mail....score!



I already ordered two for myself and a mate via DHL global at an extra $1,33.


----------



## incredible_hullk

mine was gonna be $19 cos of my wifes unnecessary, non vaping, available in sa stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g

I'll wait until the guys that have bought can give us some feedback on quality etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

ordering one 

TBH, i've ordered a few atties off of FastTech, and providing you look at the pics and order something that looks good. you tend to get good stuff. 

and i mean a zephyr buddha V3 for $10.01 is just kinda begging to be picked up.


----------



## stevie g

How much does shipping via DHL cost for one and will they deliver to your door?.


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> ordering one
> 
> TBH, i've ordered a few atties off of FastTech, and providing you look at the pics and order something that looks good. you tend to get good stuff.



I haven't been as lucky but I ordered one too!


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sprint said:


> How much does shipping via DHL cost for one and will they deliver to your door?.


@Sprint...probably abt a $1 for 1 atty...deliver to sapo


----------



## Viper_SA

If someone does a group buy with courier for faster delivery, I'm in.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't been as lucky but I ordered one too!



12 winners and counting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

incredible_hullk said:


> @Sprint...probably abt a $1 for 1 atty...deliver to sapo


is there an option to use DHL for delivery to the door, I have no faith in the SAPO?.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

Look, it's a given that the clone wont be made of quality materials but if the clone has solid threads on the 510 and post holes, it will be a great buy none the less.
I'm still over the moon I got my O16s when I did, second best vape gear purchase Ive made

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Yous guys give me so much fomo i had to order one 
Hopefully its not like the crap Petri Clone from fasttech i just tried out.
If all goes well ill look at getting a authentic one of these days.
I dont like buying clones but ill try this one out before spending like 8x the amount on a authentic


----------



## Effjh

A little close up of the clone, same Shenray one as on FT:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sprint said:


> is there an option to use DHL for delivery to the door, I have no faith in the SAPO?.


@Sprint ...nope no option to dhl to your door

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

Just ordered one, holding thumbs!!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sprint said:


> Just ordered one, holding thumbs!!.



Takes abt 4 to 6 weeks from shipment date to get to your post office


----------



## zadiac

Well, mine shows it's in the country. Just waiting for SAPO to do their jobs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh

zadiac said:


> Well, mine shows it's in the country. Just waiting for SAPO to do their jobs.



Cool bud, mine is still on the boat. How long did it take from Turkey before it reached SA? (I assume you also had to go via Turkey Post).

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Deckie

Mines somewhere

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## GregF

zadiac said:


> Was wondering if this was going to happen.....and then it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10008099/5789000-origen-little-styled-rda-rebuilable-dripping



I have also ordered some of these and doing the long wait for customs, but the other day I noticed this
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3...origen-little-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping
So whats the difference?


----------



## Clouds4Days

GregF said:


> I have also ordered some of these and doing the long wait for customs, but the other day I noticed this
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/3...origen-little-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping
> So whats the difference?



It is a clone from another manufacturer.
As with some other clones on fasttech you have the choice of a few diffrent clones from diffrent manufacturers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

And the clone landed, just 4 more weeks to go

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

kimbo said:


> And the clone landed, just 4 more weeks to go
> 
> View attachment 72067



hey...our stuff was on the same flight..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_r

@incredible_hullk @kimbo, same here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

My package also left on the 28/09 at 19:17, looks like they threw mine overboard..

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Effjh

Mine was also on the same donkey's back. Maybe we should start taking bets who's gets through customs first


----------



## stevie g

Mine was 30/09/2016 and also seems to have missed the boat.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie

mine's probably in Somali

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

I think a SAPO employee is vaping on mine

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

zadiac said:


> I think a SAPO employee is vaping on mine



Dear SAPO employee...if you are vaping @zadiac OL16 please post a review cos if u know abt OL16s then u are on this forum...we wanna know if its good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac

incredible_hullk said:


> Dear SAPO employee...if you are vaping @zadiac OL16 please post a review cos if u know abt OL16s then u are on this forum...we wanna know if its good



And also PM me your address. Thanks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Mine was at JIMC 25/09/2016. Last update on it


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## zadiac




----------



## Viper_SA

Exact same date @zadiac


----------



## Daniel

Looking forward to the reviews and views....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo

Look like it is moving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@kimbo...waiting on movement on mine...u must have had business class ticket 

Strange your tracking doesnt show to customs and from customs


----------



## Clouds4Days

Mine shipped out on the 30th still shows in transit via turkey post ...


----------



## Effjh

So how long before I can pick it up? Don't see anything related to customs..


----------



## incredible_hullk

Effjh said:


> So how long before I can pick it up? Don't see anything related to customs..


@Effjh i think customs done in ct...once it says from customs then ready for pickup

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh

incredible_hullk said:


> @Effjh i think customs done in ct...once it says from customs then ready for pickup



So close yet so far.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Effjh said:


> So close yet so far.


im even worse...cleared customs and now wait and im in jhb


----------



## incredible_hullk

incredible_hullk said:


> im even worse...cleared customs and now wait and im in jhb


and ive got 6 parcels..3 cleared 3 waiting to go to customs..too scared to check which got the clones..lucky packet feel


----------



## Effjh

incredible_hullk said:


> im even worse...cleared customs and now wait and im in jhb



How long did it take to clear customs? I was expecting a 4 week backlog of some sorts.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Effjh said:


> How long did it take to clear customs? I was expecting a 4 week backlog of some sorts.


seems to have sorted out now..3 days. i had a parcel from end aug that only cleared last monday


----------



## Effjh

incredible_hullk said:


> seems to have sorted out now..3 days. i had a parcel from end aug that only cleared last monday



Well that's good news at least! Hope situation is the same at CT Customs. Good luck, hope you get your lucky packets soon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Effjh said:


> Well that's good news at least! Hope situation is the same at CT Customs. Good luck, hope you get your lucky packets soon!



u too bud..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

is customs now organised...looks like it...5 minutes in customs today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Can anyone help me please....
Wtf does this mean?
My parcel has varicous veins ??? 

View attachment 73207

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

It says receive item at office of exchange?


----------



## kimbo

I just coiled it. It is very nice

Like with all clones the grub screws are bit, how can i say, soft

You will also have to adjust the 510 for the old Reo so that it can make contact (well i had to). Other than that the threads are really good machining i well done

All and all very nice little atty attachFull73372

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## hands

I also just got my clone. 7 raps 3.2mm(to lazy to go get my smaller rod) id single coil kanthal wicked it with some cotton bacon. I have to say i am impressed and at this price you cant go wrong. I will try smaller dual coils next.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

hands said:


> I also just got my clone. 7 raps 3.2mm(to lazy to go get my smaller rod) id single coil kanthal wicked it with some cotton bacon. I have to say i am impressed and at this price you cant go wrong. I will try smaller dual coils next.


Lekker man mine haven't even left Netherlands yet ordered through 3fvape will see how quality compares to the FT version. Now I hope you using a @hands drip tip on it hmmmmm?


----------



## incredible_hullk

kimbo said:


> View attachment 73371
> 
> I just coiled it. It is very nice
> 
> Like with all clones the grub screws are bit, how can i say, soft
> 
> You will also have to adjust the 510 for the old Reo so that it can make contact (well i had to). Other than that the threads are really good machining i well done
> 
> All and all very nice little atty attachFull73372


no fair...ours were together and mine is still at jimc

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Effjh

Mine is stuck in an infinite transit loop at Cape Mail Hub. Great feedback though, thanks for making it an even more unbearable wait.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands

Daniel said:


> Now I hope you using a @hands drip tip on it hmmmmm?


I really need to make myself some. Shoe makers children go barefoot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel

hands said:


> I really need to make myself some. Shoe makers children go barefoot


Like slapping expensive mags on a Volksie lol but yeah would also like to see some protos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

hands said:


> I really need to make myself some. Shoe makers children go barefoot


Go on make yourself some

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Mine just landed at the post office! Will pick up tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Vape_r said:


> Mine just landed at the post office! Will pick up tomorrow



Mind sharing your tracking log, would like to compare it to mine.


----------



## Vape_r

@Effjh

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Effjh

Vape_r said:


> @Effjh
> View attachment 73375



Thanks bud, mine is at the 5th "in transit" now, so hopefully the next one will be at Post Office. Mine also seems to have skipped customs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Effjh said:


> Thanks bud, mine is at the 5th "in transit" now, so hopefully the next one will be at Post Office. Mine also seems to have skipped customs.


looking at this damn does jhb okes get screwed on clearance and transit times..


----------



## Viper_SA

Finally, I hope I get time on Monday to sneak away from work to pick it up

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Waiting to pick mine up now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Not bad at all so far. 2mm ID, 26 awg Nichrome 80, 8 wraps each, dual coils.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh

Finally at the PO... of course now I have no time to pick it up.


----------



## Vape_r

Best Vape I have had in a while. And definitely the best clone I've ever purchased

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## GregF

This is all sounding good. I bought (OK let me rephrase...am waiting for) three of them and was wondering if it was going to be a fail or not.


----------



## Viper_SA

I ordered 3 more yesterday after receiving the first one.


----------



## M5000

Guys, please post links or SKU's or some ID to the exact models that you purchased..thanks..


----------



## Daniel

Ordered mine from GB wondering if it is the same? Think I might order from FT also. Yes please post links of purchased item.


----------



## zadiac

I ordered this one
https://www.fasttech.com/products/5789000

Haven't received it yet, but it's at the local hub and should be at the PO today or tomorrow.

Edit: Just checked, it's at the PO. So will get it today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Maybe these will work better as the screws are wonky it seems : https://www.fasttech.com/product/3981703

Ordering a Coppervape Silver to go with this as well


----------



## incredible_hullk

Daniel said:


> Maybe these will work better as the screws are wonky it seems : https://www.fasttech.com/product/3981703
> 
> Ordering a Coppervape Silver to go with this as well



@Daniel...do we get the M2.5 X 3mm ones


----------



## Daniel

incredible_hullk said:


> @Daniel...do we get the M2.5 X 3mm ones



Not sure , the one forum post says to use the ones in the URL I posted , maybe the guys with the attys can comment ? @kimbo @Viper_SA ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Haven't check skzes on that. They take a bigger hex key than my Derringers though, if that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

oh kak...deringer is m2.5 x 3...and i just orderes those this am


----------



## Daniel

Original Forum Post : https://www.fasttech.com/forums/5789000/t/2267226/screws
Here they recommend these : https://www.fasttech.com/p/3981703

Whats the difference between the original and the 'B' release ? Thinking of getting one of each maybe .... seeem the B shows 'in stock' other one shows 3 business days....

Also ordering two Pico Squeezes , these little BF mods rock been using my one non-stop and it works lakker.


----------



## Effjh

This thing is kak small! I nearly thought they forgot the atty and sent me a drip tip. 

It's really nice though, good quality clone and vapes like a champ. I ordered a Derringer rda with this order as well, cause why not... I actually dig it more than the OL16.  It's amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

It's way smaller than I thought it would be. Haven't built on it yet, but will tomorrow and see. Airflow at biggest is too restricted for me. Will have to modify a little. Just a little.


----------



## Viper_SA

My 1st one shipped via DHL Global Mail, 2nd order it's not available. Had to go through Turkey post. Hope it doesn't take too long


----------



## Daniel

Viper_SA said:


> My 1st one shipped via DHL Global Mail, 2nd order it's not available. Had to go through Turkey post. Hope it doesn't take too long


Order mine through EMS will see how long it takes other items still show 7 days stock ETA eish


----------



## Daniel

Effjh said:


> This thing is kak small! I nearly thought they forgot the atty and sent me a drip tip.
> 
> It's really nice though, good quality clone and vapes like a champ. I ordered a Derringer rda with this order as well, cause why not... I actually dig it more than the OL16.  It's amazing!


I'll take the OL off your hands  

Check out the Hardus as well and I also ordered the V2 Velocity with bell cap will see how that stacks up but that's coming on the canoe so still loooong wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Daniel said:


> I'll take the OL off your hands
> 
> Check out the Hardus as well and I also ordered the V2 Velocity with bell cap will see how that stacks up but that's coming on the canoe so still loooong wait



Hardus?


----------



## Effjh

Daniel said:


> I'll take the OL off your hands
> 
> Check out the Hardus as well and I also ordered the V2 Velocity with bell cap will see how that stacks up but that's coming on the canoe so still loooong wait



Y'mean Narda?


----------



## Daniel

zadiac said:


> Hardus?



LOL Hastur , I was way off : https://www.fasttech.com/p/5601200

Lots of options : https://www.fasttech.com/forums/vapers/t/2267301/squonking-at-fasttech/1

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh

Daniel said:


> LOL Hastur , I was way off : https://www.fasttech.com/p/5601200
> 
> Lots of options : https://www.fasttech.com/forums/vapers/t/2267301/squonking-at-fasttech/1



Ah I've got a Hastur, it's okay.. Too airy for me. The Narda looks wicked though, think I might grab one.


----------



## Daniel

See there's a RTA version as well : https://www.fasttech.com/products/6149700

Thats on a Nugget V2 will be a lakker stealth combo.


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> Lots of options : https://www.fasttech.com/forums/vapers/t/2267301/squonking-at-fasttech/1


Awesome link, thank you. Narda in my basket.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> Awesome link, thank you. Narda in my basket.


I was going there as well but then I found this 
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10027782/6070300
Looks like it has better posts screws etc
Or am I making a mistake?


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> I was going there as well but then I found this
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10027782/6070300
> Looks like it has better posts screws etc
> Or am I making a mistake?


I quickly scanned about that one, but not much info available other than it should be an easier build. And that it is more prone to leaking. The Narda is well known as one of the best, if not the best, flavour atties for squonkers. Thus, my decision to rather go for it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh

GregF said:


> I was going there as well but then I found this
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10027782/6070300
> Looks like it has better posts screws etc
> Or am I making a mistake?



I've seen a few folks prefer it over the Narda, they are very similar anyway. These clones are so inexpensive though, I would just grab both! I see there is also a Shenray (same guys that did this OL16) clone of the Hadaly RDA with BF pin. Very highly rated for flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

Just picked mine up from the post office. 

Did you others guys get ripped a new one by customs?. This cost me R160 including shipping when I get to the post office they want R160 for "duties".

Frikkin arseholes 100% markup.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sprint said:


> Just picked mine up from the post office.
> 
> Did you others guys get ripped a new one by customs?. This cost me R160 including shipping when I get to the post office they want R160 for "duties".
> 
> Frikkin arseholes 100% markup.


@Sprint..same here..not at po yet but r161 customs


----------



## Deckie

Sprint said:


> Just picked mine up from the post office.
> 
> Did you others guys get ripped a new one by customs?. This cost me R160 including shipping when I get to the post office they want R160 for "duties".
> 
> Frikkin arseholes 100% markup.


I seem to have a standard charge profile with customs, my last 5 or 6 parcels I received I have always been charged R65.31, each & every time without fail.


----------



## Vape_r

I didn't get charged anything?


----------



## Caramia

Sprint said:


> Just picked mine up from the post office.
> 
> Did you others guys get ripped a new one by customs?. This cost me R160 including shipping when I get to the post office they want R160 for "duties".
> 
> Frikkin arseholes 100% markup.


Ouch!!


----------



## Effjh

Deckie said:


> I seem to have a standard charge profile with customs, my last 5 or 6 parcels I received I have always been charged R65.31, each & every time without fail.



Same here R65.31. According to tracking my package never went through customs either..


----------



## stevie g

Well I have to admit that R320 for this beaut isn't bad all in all. 

Looks the tits on a Leprechaun and best flavor from a bf atty yet and I've been through a few.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Sprint said:


> Well I have to admit that R320 for this beaut isn't bad all in all.
> 
> Looks the tits on a Leprechaun and best flavor from a bf atty yet and I've been through a few.


Oh goody hopefully getting my Leppie en Nov, what build you running dual or single?


----------



## stevie g

Daniel said:


> Oh goody hopefully getting my Leppie en Nov, what build you running dual or single?


 2mm 7wraps dual coil parallel strand Kanthal ohming out at 0.31 ohms, it's a cloud beast I'm seriously amazed.

Going to do the same build with 1 extra wrap using 30g nichrome, should put me around 0.38/0.40 ohms which should be quite a bit cooler.


----------



## stevie g

Oh and I drilled the air holes out to 3mm, took a while to deburr so it didn't whistle.


----------



## Daniel

Sprint said:


> Oh and I drilled the air holes out to 3mm, took a while to deburr so it didn't whistle.


How'd you deburr? Sand the burr off or taper the holes?


----------



## Viper_SA

I paid R49 import duties at SAPO


----------



## stevie g

Daniel said:


> How'd you deburr? Sand the burr off or taper the holes?


outside of hole used a large drill bit (12mm) and lightly twirled by hand. Inside of ring used a conical rounded small grinding bit like you get with Dremel kits just in the drill not Dremel.


----------



## stevie g

@Daniel here's a pic if you're interested.
2mm parallel dual coil 8wraps 30g nichrome. Cool vape with massive clouds and flavor. 

Works out to 40w @3.9v (accounting for vdroop @load)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JohnoF

Just got my OL16 clone from FT but been struggling to get a nice build... It either keeps shorting  or just have thin whispy vapor... Any advice?

Have tried 24g Ni80, 26g kanthan... All between 2,5mm and 3mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

@JohnoF try bigger screws. my one came with screws that were too small and had the shorting issue

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JohnoF

@incredible_hulk where can I get bigger screws??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

@JohnoF sent u a pm with details


----------



## JohnoF

incredible_hullk said:


> @JohnoF sent u a pm with details



Thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

JohnoF said:


> Just got my OL16 clone from FT but been struggling to get a nice build... It either keeps shorting  or just have thin whispy vapor... Any advice?
> 
> Have tried 24g Ni80, 26g kanthan... All between 2,5mm and 3mm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you put in the coil tails diagonally? With that little nipple at the bottom of the screw the wire does not catch if inserted straight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JohnoF

Andre said:


> Did you put in the coil tails diagonally? With that little nipple at the bottom of the screw the wire does not catch if inserted straight.



I did put them in diagonally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

So finally got my one OL16 from GB duties came to 100 bucks but I ordered a few other things also. Build quality is great but those damn tiny screws. Battle my gat off at first and then remembered have to put the coil tails in diagonally dumb ass.... 

Struggled with my first build this deck is tiny! Settled on Ni80 26g dual five wraps 2.5 ID. Must say the vape is cool but the little atty gets hot. Not for chain vaping.... 

Don't smaak the little white drip tip my lips have been burnt a few times. Groot bek.... 

All 'n all need to spend some more time with it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Daniel said:


> So finally got my one OL16 from GB duties came to 100 bucks but I ordered a few other things also. Build quality is great but those damn tiny screws. Battle my gat off at first and then remembered have to put the coil tails in diagonally dumb ass....
> 
> Struggled with my first build this deck is tiny! Settled on Ni80 26g dual five wraps 2.5 ID. Must say the vape is cool but the little atty gets hot. Not for chain vaping....
> 
> Don't smaak the little white drip tip my lips have been burnt a few times. Groot bek....
> 
> All 'n all need to spend some more time with it.


I use SS 26 AWG or ni 80 26 AWG.
Dual coils 6 or 7 wraps, 2.5mm ID. 

SS is around 0.3 ohms and ni 80 around 0.5 ohms.

Don't have the heat issue but I don't have clones either. 

Coils are above the posts so is very close to my lips.

Vape is nice and warm but atty is warm to the touch and lips are fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

3 OL16's arrived at my local SAPO today. Hopefully the other 1 OL16 and 1 Psyclone Hadaly will be here soon as well. Landed in JHB yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Christos said:


> I use SS 26 AWG or ni 80 26 AWG.
> Dual coils 6 or 7 wraps, 2.5mm ID.
> 
> SS is around 0.3 ohms and ni 80 around 0.5 ohms.
> 
> Don't have the heat issue but I don't have clones either.
> 
> Coils are above the posts so is very close to my lips.
> 
> Vape is nice and warm but atty is warm to the touch and lips are fine.


Interesting when I freshly squonk it seem the atty gets hot, a few drags and it cools right down. Need to replace these screws I think might be part of the problem. Suspect shorts due to the kak screws that's causing the hotness but hey I'm a cheapskate so living on the edge  

Think it needs another good wash as well did put it through hot water. G essential that's the price you pay for being a cheapskate.... 

Seems there's an additional setting for single coil one air hole open.


----------



## Christos

Daniel said:


> Interesting when I freshly squonk it seem the atty gets hot, a few drags and it cools right down. Need to replace these screws I think might be part of the problem. Suspect shorts due to the kak screws that's causing the hotness but hey I'm a cheapskate so living on the edge
> 
> Think it needs another good wash as well did put it through hot water. G essential that's the price you pay for being a cheapskate....
> 
> Seems there's an additional setting for single coil one air hole open.


For dual coils I try build so I can see between the two air holes. 

Might be the airflow that I have going. Try build high enough so you can see though the atty air holes with duals.


----------



## Daniel

Christos said:


> For dual coils I try build so I can see between the two air holes.
> 
> Might be the airflow that I have going. Try build high enough so you can see though the atty air holes with duals.


Wow ok big difference thanks bru much cooler atty and surprisingly even better flavour....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

So rebuilt the OL this morning single coil SS316 24g 6 wraps coming in at just under 0.5 







Thought I would wick it like my RM2 with the coil as close to the deck as possible. Flavor for days with a nice restricted LH this is my happy place....


----------

